# The Main 5



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

This could take awhile... >_>;
I will use sign-up sheet format....this time....
AIM: projectxv2

*Name * Rikyuu (No last name)

*Title * Project X MKIII

*Race * Gene Altered Dragon

*Height * 6'0"

*Weight * 158 pounds

*Appearance * -FA is Offline-

*Bio * Rikyuu is the 23rd of the 29 genetic experiments that escaped a secret mountain labratory full of illegal experiments. Since he was "spawned", he was "born" as a teenager inside of a stability vat (Think "Pokemon: The First Movie"). When he and his altered bretheren escaped and destroyed the illegal labs, they fled to civilization, knowning that they look just like any other fur but with extrodinary power. Rikyuu, unable to find a home, stayed in an abandoned church for some time, until Daisuke, Ayane, and Obsidian welcomed him into their home. The four have been getting along ever since. Although, he has been keeping his past a secret...and Obsidian and Ayane look akwardly familiar.

*Abilities * The ability of copying abilities. This is known as _Emulation_. When enraged, and at full power, Rikyuu's body markings appear and his eyes begin to glow. This is known has his _X-State_. He can use all of his copied abilities aquired so far all at the same time, without switching forms.

------------RP Info-------------
*Fighting Status * YES
*General Status * Yes
*Yiffing Status * Rarely, Straight Only
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name * Daisuke Nagano

*Title * N/A

*Race * Yellow Wolf

*Height * 5'9"

*Weight * 130 pounds

*Appearance * -FA Is Offline-

*Bio * Daisuke is Obsidian and Ayane's adopted brother, since Daisuke's parents disappeard when he was 10. Ever since his parents vanished, he would get into trouble and fights all the time if people would say one bad thing about his parents. That is, until one person pushed him to the point where he was struggling to survive. He got into a fight with a dragon that almost killed him by simply pounding him to death. Obsidian was the one who saw Daisuke struggling for his life and decided to help him using hypnosis on his attacker. Ever since then, he never really enjoyed fighting.

*Abilities * Daisuke has the ability to manipulate Earth and Metal.

------------RP Info-------------
*Fighting Status * Somewhat 
*General Status * Not likely
*Yiffing Status * NO
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name * Ayane Nagano

*Title * Project F MKIX

*Race * Gene Altered Scale-less Dragoness/Drake

*Height * 5'11"

*Weight * ???

*Appearance * -FA is Offline-

*Bio * Not remembering much about her past, she tries to help as many people as possible who seem to be in need of it by prviding food and shelter for those that need it. She has been keeping the little bit of past she knows a secret from the others, including some recent skeletons.

*Abilities * Ayane has the ability to emit and manipulate Nulear Radiation.

------------RP Info-------------
*Fighting Status * Rarely
*General Status * Yes
*Yiffing Status * Rarely, Straight only.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Name * Obsidian (No last name)

*Title * Project P

*Race * Gene Altered Eastern Dragoness

*Height * 6'1"

*Weight * ???

*Appearance * -FA is Offline-

*Bio * -under constrution-

*Abilities * Obsidian has the ability to manipulate space and matter with her mind. In other words, she can make a knife pop out of thin air make entirely out of energy. She also is telepathic.

------------RP Info-------------
*Fighting Status * Somewhat Often
*General Status * Yes
*Yiffing Status * Rarely, Straight only.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name * Lori Anderson

*Title * N/A

*Race * Cheetah

*Height * 5'8"

*Weight * ???

*Appearance * -FA is Offline-

*Bio * Lori is the hyper and happy neighbor to the main four and is seemingly at their house more often than she is at her own. She is often nosy and somewhat of a busybody at times. Whenever asked why, she always uses the same excuse: "I'm boooored!"

*Abilities * Super Speed and Agility

------------RP Info-------------
*Fighting Status * Yes
*General Status * Yes
*Yiffing Status * Rarely, Straight Only.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Cool... Fellow dragons and cat!! And wolf!... awesome...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Cool... Fellow dragons and cat!! And wolf!... awesome...



Woot! X3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Which one are you?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

The dragon in the avatar is Rikyuu, AKA Me. =D


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> The dragon in the avatar is Rikyuu, AKA Me. =D


 
Sweet!! ^.^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Sweet!! ^.^


Just looked at your profile picture. Are you a vaporeon of some sort?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Just looked at your profile picture. Are you a vaporeon of some sort?


 
No, but I got my insperation from vaporeon. I'm a  water Dragon/ feline.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> No, but I got my insperation from vaporeon. I'm a  water Dragon/ feline.



You look cute. X3
So...do you breathe a jet of water or breathe underwater...or both? =D


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> You look cute. X3
> So...do you breathe a jet of water or breathe underwater...or both? =D


^.^ Both!!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> ^.^ Both!!



-my scales turn bright blue and purple- Sorry...couldn't help myself. X3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -my scales turn bright blue and purple- Sorry...couldn't help myself. X3


 
Oooo... Pretty! *purrs happily*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Oooo... Pretty! *purrs happily*



=D
(Ability Copied: Aqua Jet and Underwater Breath)
Do you have AIM? I don't use mine often, but I so when asked to, sometimes.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> =D
> (Ability Copied: Aqua Jet and Underwater Breath)
> Do you have AIM? I don't use mine often, but I so when asked to, sometimes.


 
 I have yahoo IM.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I have yahoo IM.



Hm...I've always thought about getting that...


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Hm...I've always thought about getting that...


 
^-^ You have?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> ^-^ You have?



Might get that since all my friends are. But not this very second though. I have to get it tomorrow.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Might get that since all my friends are. But not this very second though. I have to get it tomorrow.


 
Ok!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Ok!



What's your YIM name?


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> What's your YIM name?


 
Can I send it in a private message to you?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Can I send it in a private message to you?



-nodnod- =3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -nodnod- =3


 
Cool! Let's IM tomorrow! ^.^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Cool! Let's IM tomorrow! ^.^



Ya! ^w^


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Ya! ^w^


 
*giggle*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *giggle*


Finally done with all of my chores but one. =D

Oh! One more thing. Do you have any questions about my fursonas? =3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Finally done with all of my chores but one. =D
> 
> Oh! One more thing. Do you have any questions about my fursonas? =3


 
Nah, You sound cool!!!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Nah, You sound cool!!!



So do you. XD


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> So do you. XD


 
*blushes* Thank you!!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *blushes* Thank you!!



You are a quite a bubbly one. XD


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> You are a quite a bubbly one. XD


 
*playfully sticks out tongue*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *playfully sticks out tongue*



Nya! >=P
-throws an envelope at you that reads: _PM!!!_-


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Nya! >=P
> -throws an envelope at you that reads: _PM!!!_-


 
ouch! talk later! *goes to work*


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Random post -

I like your username Project.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Random post -
> 
> I like your username Project.



XD
Thanks. =3


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

So do you have 5 Fursonas I believe? Or am I missing something. (I'm tired so I'm having trouble letting it all sink in..)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> So do you have 5 Fursonas I believe? Or am I missing something. (I'm tired so I'm having trouble letting it all sink in..)



-nodnod- Yup! ^^


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice. I'm still working mine out yet. 

- I only turned fur a couple months ago.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> Nice. I'm still working mine out yet.
> 
> - I only turned fur a couple months ago.



Beleive it or not, these characters used to be Sonic Fanfics when I was little. A few minor alterations and abilities and PRESTO! You've got a fursona! XD
(Has to make dinner...brb)


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Beleive it or not, these characters used to be Sonic Fanfics when I was little. A few minor alterations and abilities and PRESTO! You've got a fursona! XD
> (Has to make dinner...brb)


I'm more a digimon fan tbh. And Dragonball Z, but that has nothing to do with Furrys. It was just an epic cartoon.

I need to watch Digimon again, but I always get side tracked on Youtube. (I'm still like a child at times, like to watch retarded clips).


Any tips on how to work out your Fursona?


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> I'm more a digimon fan tbh. And Dragonball Z, but that has nothing to do with Furrys. It was just an epic cartoon.
> 
> I need to watch Digimon again, but I always get side tracked on Youtube. (I'm still like a child at times, like to watch retarded clips).
> 
> ...


I love Digimon and DBZ. They both where wins.
Until Digimon hit season 4...<_<;


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> I love Digimon and DBZ. They both where wins.
> Until Digimon hit season 4...<_<;


I enjoyed them all. If I was old enough during the Digi-movie. I would of creamed my fur. O_O

DBZ is awesome, watch some a month ago. Episodes with Cell in rock!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> I enjoyed them all. If I was old enough during the Digi-movie. I would of creamed my fur. O_O
> 
> DBZ is awesome, watch some a month ago. Episodes with Cell in rock!



Lol...hot Digimon huh?

Cell was da bomb and all(no pun intended), but I liked the Super Buu Saga the best. =D


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Lol...hot Digimon huh?
> 
> Cell was da bomb and all(no pun intended), but I liked the Super Buu Saga the best. =D


He was, I enjoyed watching him. But Cell was my favourite. I loved how he swollowed them with his tail, transformed into a stronger being. 
Thats it, I'm off to watch DBZ now.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Jizz-Cat said:


> He was, I enjoyed watching him. But Cell was my favourite. I loved how he swollowed them with his tail, transformed into a stronger being.
> Thats it, I'm off to watch DBZ now.



K


----------



## Jizz-Cat (Jul 10, 2008)

Project_X said:


> K


I think Cell looked better before he swollowed anybody. He looked cooler than when hes finished the transformation. *Returns to Youtube*


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 10, 2008)

Very awesome sonas Project, they all sound interesting...


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Very awesome sonas Project, they all sound interesting...



-Nodnod- X3


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> Beleive it or not, these characters used to be Sonic Fanfics when I was little. A few minor alterations and abilities and PRESTO! You've got a fursona! XD
> (Has to make dinner...brb)


 


Jizz-Cat said:


> I'm more a digimon fan tbh. And Dragonball Z, but that has nothing to do with Furrys. It was just an epic cartoon.
> 
> I need to watch Digimon again, but I always get side tracked on Youtube. (I'm still like a child at times, like to watch retarded clips).
> 
> ...


 
I love DBZ, Sonic, Digimon, and the old pokemon. (Was watching DBZ last night)


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> I love DBZ, Sonic, Digimon, and the old pokemon. (Was watching DBZ last night)



=3
It's funny how Goku doesn't like needles. XD


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> =3
> It's funny how Goku doesn't like needles. XD


 
*laughs* Oh yeah! I saw that! And Vegta making fun of him about it! *laughs harder*


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> *laughs* Oh yeah! I saw that! And Vegta making fun of him about it! *laughs harder*


"AAAAHHH! Neeedleeeee! Get away! Nooooooo!!!!!"


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> "AAAAHHH! Neeedleeeee! Get away! Nooooooo!!!!!"


 
Vegta: The great (goku) is scared of needles how pathic.


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

-Youtubes it-


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> -Youtubes it-


 
I have the DVDs


----------



## Project_X (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_U4Q3RRaxo&feature=related


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 11, 2008)

Project_X said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_U4Q3RRaxo&feature=related


 
Yeah that's the one I saw!


----------



## Lumineer (Dec 7, 2021)

The name Obsidian is so cool, I just can't lol!


----------

